# cooking turtles



## Pheonix (Sep 21, 2010)

so I seen a turtle walking across my yard and wondered what they taste like (gamey-tasting lamb) so after killing and butchering I boiled the meat and just before it was done I thru a pack of ramen in the water. the oriental flavor packet with some butter and it was very flavorful.

I read online that boiling is the best way to prepare turtle meat since they pretty much always carry salmonella. it was very good but very time consuming, I guess I need to figure out a better way to crack open the shell.


----------



## wildboy860 (Sep 21, 2010)

oh man... turtle meet is soo fuckin good!!!! the only time i had some was at a commun ein TN, it was snapping turtle.... and it tasted liek a combo of turkey and ham. at least thats how i remebered it.


----------



## coldsteelrail (Sep 21, 2010)

Fresh water turtles are declining at an extremely fast rate, and many species are going extinct.
The Catastrophic Decline of the World's Freshwater Turtles | Use Celsias.com - reduce global


----------



## Amish (Sep 21, 2010)

sounds tastey... might wana try a sledge hammer could tenderize the meat at the same time
or you could do it like this guy
HowStuffWorks Videos "Man vs Wild: Cooking and Eating Turtle"


----------



## Sandbeard (Sep 21, 2010)

Amish said:


> sounds tastey... might wana try a sledge hammer could tenderize the meat at the same time
> or you could do it like this guy
> HowStuffWorks Videos "Man vs Wild: Cooking and Eating Turtle"


 Bear Gryls is pretty freaking awesome.


----------



## wildboy860 (Sep 21, 2010)

yeah he is, but les stroud of survivor man is way more badass, cuase he films all his own shit. bear gryls has a camera crew and all that.


----------



## Sandbeard (Sep 21, 2010)

Never heard of that guy, headed over to youtube now!


----------



## Amish (Sep 21, 2010)

Sandbeard said:


> Bear Gryls is pretty freaking awesome.



he definately gives some good tips on how to survive but i like dual survival just as much


----------



## DegeneratusMaximus (Sep 21, 2010)

turtle is gewd eats and usually easy catch


----------



## dharma bum (Nov 4, 2010)

just crack the shell on the bottom, turn it upside down and throw it on the coals. just don't eat the intestines! 

as far as bear grills goes... while he does give a few good survival tips here and there, there are usually way more convenient and easier ways of doing the same thing. it seems like he showboats most of the time. like when he'll stop to show you how to get water from a root or something. he consumes an ounce or so, and then he's like, (british accent) "alright now it's time to keep moving!". he's always rescued by his own team (which half of is with him the whole time), and i'm pretty sure most of the stuff he does is planned before he gets there. that's just my take. he does have an impressive resume though. i think he summited everest at like 22 or 23 yrs old and several other difficult mnts also. but compared to les stroud... bear can suck it!


----------



## outskirts (Feb 19, 2013)

It's often the old timers who know how to clean snapping turtles the best.
The old man in this following video knows what he's doing, he doesn't waste 
any meat and all he really needed was a board, a hammer, a short nail, sharp
knives, etc. no silly garden hoses and air compressor bull shit. 
Make sure you watch all three parts of the video so the next snapping turtle
you catch won't be such a daunting meal.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 20, 2013)

This one was a real bitch to cook but tasty.







That really is me but no turtles were eaten in the making of this movie.


----------



## daveycrockett (Feb 21, 2013)

coldsteelrail said:


> Fresh water turtles are declining at an extremely fast rate, and many species are going extinct.
> The Catastrophic Decline of the World's Freshwater Turtles | Use Celsias.com - reduce global


yeah, in NY its a felony to find and keep a box turtle. never ate one though


----------

